# Monkey Suit



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Embarrassed to admit that I'm a sucker for my H in a good suit. Not just any jacket and tie, but the truly "good" suit and higher-end tie with the whiter than white shirt.

Even if I'm sorta mad at him, it just melts me . . . and then he can see it in my eyes and realizes what's there for the taking.

Hope I'm not alone in being this easily manipulated by clothes, lol.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

You are not alone . . .


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Not at all alone. My DW was decked out tonight in her skinny jeans, blouse and tall black leather boots. Before she went off I said "you're looking so hot tonight baby". Hope to help her out of those clothes later


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Note to self....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

me, me, me. Mr H looks so fine in his business suits, there are times he is lucky to make it out the door in the morning.
I am a sucker for suits, always have been. I could sit and stare at men in well cut suits all day.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I love a fit man in a business suit and tie. A man with a rolled up dressed shirt showing some of the forearm and a good watch also does it for me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

me, me, me too CA. When he comes home and his sleeves are rolled up a bit, well let's just say I find it really hot.

I also love to sit him down on the couch when he gets home, sit across his lap and slowly take off his tie while he tells me about his day.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Women in suits or business attire can be very sexy too...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I own one business suit first and last used in 2002 for a business presentation. I do not know or care to learn how to tie a Windsor. Instead of ties I use a Bolo tie from my days South or a bow tie from my college days.

My workplace used to be suit and tie in the 80s but I broke the habit. I do not find women attractive in them regardless of skin showing. The very pricy good cut ones maybe, but it's more projecting an image than actual beauty.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yessssssssssssss. One guy I was dating sent me a selfie of him all dressed proper and I was like, SWOOOOOON. It got me thinking how I wanted to undress him, piece by piece, all handsy.

I love a man that can dress well.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol my wife loves me in a nice suit. Strangely she gets turned on more watching me get dress rather than undressed. A suit on a woman is just as equally hot IMO.

One our old role playing games involve us getting dressed in business attire and acting out in the home office. I'm the boss and she is the secretary.

She also said her favorite is me in a casual slim fitting blazer w/ a v neck undershirt and fitted jeans.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Business attire on women is exceptional but it must be finished off with a great peek toe heeled shoe.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

pierrematoe said:


> Business attire on women is exceptional but it must be finished off with a great peek toe heeled shoe.
> View attachment 18977


:iagree: Beautiful shoes, painted toes, manicured fingernails...those are all sexy details that are so important.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Vice versa men need to display high value in their details. Eyebrows and nose/ear hair is a big miss by even professional men


----------

